# Ipad ou netbook ?



## routarde59 (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de prendre un job sur Paris, depuis Lille.... donc 2 h le matin et pareil le soir.... dont 1 h de TGV.... que j'aimerai bien mettre à profit pour bosser un peu dans le train.....

J'hésite donc dans l'achat d'un mini pc ou d'un ipad. Mini pc, je vois pas de souci.... mais avec l'ipad..... que peut on faire vraiment en matière de bureautique et notamment avec l'équivalent d'excel : numbers  (ou la suite open office)?

Est ce facile d'utilisation avec l'écran tactile ?
Est ce compatible avec excel ? (si je travaille mes fichiers sur l'ipad.... faudra ensuite que je les transfère sur excel au bureau....)
Et comment les transfère t on ? peut on utiliser une clé USB sur l'IPAD ?

Enfin voilà ma métaphysique du moment. Je pourrai faire simple et prendre un mini pc..... mais je préfère l'environnement mac....

Merci de vos éclairages !!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Mai 2011)

Je vote pour L'ipad, beaucoup plus pratique dans les transports... 

Je pratique les deux le matin (MacBook ou iPad). Je j'utilise presque plus le MacBook qui reste a la maison... L'iPad est plus léger, se connecte a internet partout (j'ai un 64go 3G),  il est plus discret, et plus difficile a voler (bien calé sur les genoux, les deux avants bras dessus... Alors que l'on a déjà tenté une fois de m'arracher mon MacBook a un arrêt... Il offre une pisé facile avec son écran "en l'air").

Pour numbers, il  est compatible excel, comme son homologue sur mac... Il existe quelques limitations de compatibilité, mais pas plus qu'avec numbers sur mac... Pour le transfert, tu l'envoie par email ou par dropbox (via dropdav).... Donc pas de soucis... C'est vraiment facile a utiliser, l'interface graphique demande un temps d'adaptation, mais apres j'ai du mal a retravailler avec excel au boulot...

Si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas!


----------



## Geoffrey198 (22 Mai 2011)

Pour le prix d'un iPad, tu peux t'acheter un netbook avec lequel tu n'auras aucun problème pour bosser. L'écran d'un iPad est petit et partiellement recouvert par le clavier virtuel (qui lui aussi est de petite taille). Bref, pour taper du texte, c'est pas forcément le nirvana...
J'ai essayé de prendre mes cours sur un netbook, et j'ai été conquis: la saisie est rapide, il est possible de basculer rapidement entre plusieurs fenêtres, d'installer les mêmes logiciels que sur sa machine principale et l'utilisation prolongée n'est pas trop pénible, ce qui ne sera pas forcément le cas avec un iPad...
Mais ça dépend aussi de ce que tu compte faire sur cette machine ne dehors du traitement de texte.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Mai 2011)

Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec Geoffrey, qui n'a certainement jamais utiliser un iPad...

En fait n'était d'accord avec lui jusqu'à acheter mon iPad en complément de mon MacBook... Qui finalement ne sort presque plus du placard...

L'essayer c'est l'adopter, je te conseille d'aller en prendre un en main a l'Apple store du coin... Mais tu n'en sortira pas les mains vides...


----------



## Gwen (22 Mai 2011)

J'utilise mon iPad pour de la prise de note, rédaction d'articles et rendez-vous client. J'en suis ravi. Je n'ai pas une utilisation nomade dans le train, mais quel que soit l'endroit, le fait d'avoir une tablette est bien plus facile pour écrire. Un clavier physique n'est pas très pratique en déplacement alors que le clavier virtuel offre un confort à prendre en compte. Directement placé sous les yeux avec le texte au-dessus. Possibilité de changer de langue facilement, éclairée en permanence, etc.

Pour le transfert, l'iPad sert de clef USB. Une fois branché sur iTunes, il est possible de transférer des fichiers de et vers l'iPad sans aucun problème. Il suffit d'installer iTunes sur les ordinateurs que tu utilises.

Je prendrais un iPad également, c'est simple d'utilisation.


----------



## Scatcat (22 Mai 2011)

Moi je t'aurais conseillé un MacBokkAir qui est tout de même un outil plus productif. Après tout dépend du taf que tu aurait à réaliser dessus mais je trouve cet outil plus "profesionnel". 
L'avantege de l'iPad réside dans le fait que chez toi ça devient ou formidable outil pour surfer-regarder ses mails-aller sur youtube-jouer- et toutes ces utilisations basiques de la vie courante.
Après si tu viens à choisir l'iPad pour bosser, je te conseillerai de le prendre avec le clavier alu dock.


----------



## Lefenmac (22 Mai 2011)

Pour la différence de prix mais c'est juste un avis perso et un débat maintes fois rabâché ici, mais moi à ta place le compromis serait le......................................... MacBook air, t'as tout dessus mais rien que de dire ça, ça va relancer un long débat stérile mais d'expérience étant souvent dans les trains je peux juste te dire que pour bosser je ne vois que des gars avec un ordi léger, pour visionner un film je vois des "djeuns" avec un Ipad mais jamais un mec qui bosse sur Ipad. Mais à nouveau c'est juste un retour d'expérience perso qui peut être contredit par 1000 autres utilisateurs ;-)


----------



## Gwen (22 Mai 2011)

Un MacBook air. Là, franchement vous y allez un peu fort.

Vous avez vu le prix de la machine ?

Il a besoin d'un appareil léger et utile en train, pas d'une station multimédia pour la vie de tous les jours.


----------



## Scatcat (22 Mai 2011)

500 iPad 16Go WiFi contre 890 pour le MBA. C'est vrai qu'il y a une différence mais on parle plus dw,une station de travail portative. Et 16Go à part si on ne met que des documents de suites bureautique c'est peu.
Je persiste sur le fait que le Air est une vraie station de travail indépendante et non l'iPad.
Après on parle de travailler-travailler dans le tain ? Auquel cas > Air. Ou travailleauter-passer le temps ? Auquel cas > iPad 2.
On peut aussi utiliser un internet avec une clef 3G sur le air comme prendre un iPad 3G. Sauf que je crois bien que les abos clef 3G sont plus avantageux que la 3G sur l'iPad. Mais là j'en suis pas sur sur.


----------



## Lefenmac (23 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Un MacBook air. Là, franchement vous y allez un peu fort.
> 
> Vous avez vu le prix de la machine ?
> 
> Il a besoin d'un appareil léger et utile en train, pas d'une station multimédia pour la vie de tous les jours.



Prix du Ipad de base 16Go WiFi 500  contre 890 pour le MBA........ Mais bon c'était juste mon avis perso et de ne voir jusqu'à présent personne bosser dans un Thalys ou Eurostar sur un Ipad


----------



## lineakd (23 Mai 2011)

@routarde59, oublies excel et libreoffice sur iPad. Dépend beaucoup trop, si macro ou pas sur feuilles. Numbers oui mais là je suis un petit nouveau, ce n'est que ma deuxième année, dans le monde de l'ios.
On travaille sur iPad en utilisant le" cloud", j'ai oublié les usb depuis. Ou peut-être en utilisant un iPad jailbreaké mais faudra attendre pour l'iPad 2. 
L'écran tactile, il y a un temps apprentissage. Tu taperas beaucoup moins vite. 
Mais c'est la raison majeur de la vente de mon netbook. 
Pour le transfert, sans connexion réseau, c'est obligatoirement par itunes sauf "jailbreak".
Tu peux utiliser, googreader, dropbox, mobileme, pdfexpert, usbdisk et kit photo qui me sert pour le stockage sur sd, de fichiers multimédia.
Depuis l'iOS, je me sers beaucoup plus de fichiers en pdf.


----------



## G4lover (23 Mai 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Prix du Ipad de base 16Go WiFi 500  contre 890 pour le MBA........ Mais bon c'était juste mon avis perso et de ne voir jusqu'à présent personne bosser dans un Thalys ou Eurostar sur un Ipad



plutot 500 euros contre 1000 non ? On passe carrément au double ...

Moi je pense que pour bosser tu devrais te prendre un netbook ..   mettre ipad et productivité dans une même phrase ça me fait doucement rire..  Pourtant pour beaucoup d'autre usages, l'ipad fait très bien son job ! c'est un superbe appareil..


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> On travaille sur iPad en utilisant le" cloud", j'ai oublié les usb depuis. Ou peut-être en utilisant un iPad jailbreaké mais faudra attendre pour l'iPad 2..



Je tape aussi vite sur mon MacBook que sur mon iPad. Et en plus, le iPad est discret, il n'a pas le cliquetis caractéristique des claviers.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (23 Mai 2011)

Salut,

Moi perso avec mon iPad 2 j'utilise un étui avec clavier intégré bluetooth.

Il ne fait pas de bruit car il à des touches en silicone, cela me permet de taper mes textes très rapidement.

Je ne le vends pas sur le site mais je l'ai acheté à la Fnac 75  et je suis content de mon investissement.

Pour les fichiers excel, prend une app sur iPhone type office² ou autres et tu pourras les transférer sans aucun soucis.


----------



## Lefenmac (23 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Je tape aussi vite sur mon MacBook que sur mon iPad. Et en plus, le iPad est discret, il n'a pas le cliquetis caractéristique des claviers.



Je pense que c'est aussi une question de génération et d'habitude, la tendance sera peut-être changée dans quelques temps et mon "observation" doit être modérée par le fait que je vois aussi très peu de gens bosser sur un Mac dans les trains, favorisant les environnements PC fournis par leur boîte (HP, Dell,...) ceci pouvant expliquer cela.

Je suis tellement "heu reux" de mon Air et ne lui ai jusqu'à présent trouvé aucune limite que ce soit en usage pro que loisir, que j'ai tendance parfois à le sur-vendre ;-) Mais pour moi cet ordi est devenu mon couteau suisse


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2011)

Comme j'ai à la fois un iMac, un MacBook et un iPad, je fais le constat qu'au final, j'utilise plus mon iPad en nomade que ce soit en dehors du bureau ou même à la maison. Mon iMac comme mon portable sont des appareils fixes maintenant alors que le iPad me sert extrêmement souvent pour écrire et faire plein d'autres choses que je faisais sur le portable avant. Maintenant, je ne fais pas les finitions sur le iPad, pour ça, je transfère sur le iMac en générale.


----------



## Geoffrey198 (23 Mai 2011)

> Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec Geoffrey, qui n'a certainement jamais utiliser un iPad...
> 
> En fait n'était d'accord avec lui jusqu'à acheter mon iPad en complément de mon MacBook... Qui finalement ne sort presque plus du placard...
> 
> L'essayer c'est l'adopter, je te conseille d'aller en prendre un en main a l'Apple store du coin... Mais tu n'en sortira pas les mains vides...


Je ne descend pas l'iPad, je le remets "à sa place". Pour l'instant, il n'est clairement pas destiné à un usage professionnel intensif. Pour ce genre d'utilisation, je trouve qu'il est beaucoup plus simple d'avoir une machine complète et indépendante comme un netbook.


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> il n'est clairement pas destiné à un usage professionnel intensif.



Je ne pense pas que l'usage sera intensif dans le cas présent. Le but est d'avoir un appareil de transition afin de travailler facilement, rapidement et de manière agréable dans les transports en commun.


----------



## Geoffrey198 (24 Mai 2011)

A partir d'un heure par jour, ça commence à être suffisamment intensif pour qu'elle soit handicapée par un appareil inadapté à ses besoins. 
Dans le cadre d'une utilisation bureautique professionnelle, le netbook est l'outil nomade idéal. Elle pourra le glisser aisément dans une serviette ou dans un sac, enregistrer ses documents sur une clé usb pour les lire facilement et rapidement sur une machine fixe, se brancher sur un écran plus grand si besoin est, se connecter facilement à un réseau filaire, lire des formats exotiques, imprimmer un document en toute simplicité...


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> A partir d'un heure par jour, ça commence à être suffisamment intensif pour qu'elle soit handicapée par un appareil inadapté à ses besoins.



Jnen suis pas certain, cela dépend de l'utilisation. Mon iPad, je l'utilise largement plus d'une heure par jour.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Dans le cadre d'une utilisation bureautique professionnelle, le netbook est l'outil nomade idéal.



Permets-moi d'en douter.

Un netbook est un appareil faible en tout point. Processeur anémique, écran catastrophique et de petite taille, clavier médiocre, etc. Si c'est ça un produit professionnel, ARGHHH. Certains Netbook ne sont même pas capables de décoder correctement certaines vidéos, et vouloir travailler avec des outils adaptés a des écrans de 20 pouces et plus sur un écran 10 pouces et moins relevé du contortionnisme.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Elle pourra le glisser aisément dans une serviette ou dans un sac,



Comme un iPad qui en plus sera plus agréable à poser sur une tablette ou porté à bout de gras sans fatigue.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> enregistrer ses documents sur une clé usb pour les lire facilement et rapidement sur une machine fixe,



Il suffit d'avoir le cordon du iPad et il se connectera sur son ordinateur au bureau ou a la maison.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> se brancher sur un écran plus grand si besoin est



Là aussi, le iPad peut le faire, mais bon, dans les transports en commun, il n'y a pas trop d'écrans externes à utiliser.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> se connecter facilement à un réseau filaire,



A bon, les netbook ont des prises RJ45 de base ? Pas tous en tout cas. Et puis, beaucoup de monde utilise le WIFI maintenant.

Encore une fois, dans les transports en commun, il y a peu de prises réseau.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> lire des formats exotiques,



Pourquoi vouloir ouvrir des formats exotiques quand il est possible de travailler avec des formats standards*? Et puis, ces formats exotiques ne s'ouvrent pas toujours mieux sur un NetBook si tu n'as pas l'application correspondante.



Geoffrey198 a dit:


> imprimmer un document en toute simplicité...



Pareil, dans les transports en commun, pas d'imprimantes.

Je pense que tu oublies la demande initiale qui repose sur un appareil simple, fiable et transportable. Il n'est pas question d'un ordinateur à tout faire.

Et je le répète, on peut très bien travailler avec un iPad.


----------



## fpoil (24 Mai 2011)

Ayant un ipad et un macbook air 11" et ayant toujours un asus eeepc 1210NL hacké sous osx/ubuntu, je dirais : macbook air (cher mais quel bonheur, super discret, léger, un vrai proc, un vrai ordi), puis netbook (pas cher, un peu anémique mais les nouvelles générations sous amd zacate relance amha l'intérêt mais on perd la possibilité de hackintosh) puis l'ipad (prix egal à un nebook haut de gamme, super léger et discret mais vraiment pas convaincu en production de contenu, encore que pour de la bureautique simple, on doit pouvoir s'habituer au clavier virtuel,  pas la souplesse d'un ordi amha)


----------



## Geoffrey198 (24 Mai 2011)

Si elle a une machine qui peut faire un peu plus que le strict minimum (dans le cadre de l'utilisation qu'elle décrit) pas plus mal, non ?

Les netbooks sont loin d'être aussi catastrophiques que tu le décris. Pour ne remprendre qu'un de tes exemples, certains netbooks ont des écrans mats, ce qui peut être un avantage certain dans certaines conditions d'utilisation.




> Il suffit d'avoir le cordon du iPad et il se connectera sur son ordinateur au bureau ou a la maison.


Ça n'a rien à voir en terme de simplicité et de rapidité...



> Comme un iPad qui en plus sera plus agréable à poser sur une tablette ou porté à bout de gras sans fatigue.


Tu as déjà essayé de porter un iPad à bout de bras pendant plus de quelques secondes ?
C'est déjà désagréable de maintenir les bras "en l'air" sans rien porter, alors avec un iPad en main...


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Tu as déjà essayé de porter un iPad à bout de bras pendant plus de quelques secondes ?



Je le fais tous les jours. C'est comme tenir un livre ou un bloc note. Très sympa et agréable d'utilisation.


----------



## Geoffrey198 (24 Mai 2011)

Dans ce cas j'imagine que tu le poses ou que tu prends appui sur quelque chose...
On peut tout à fait tenir un netbook de la même manière


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Mai 2011)

Ca tourne en rond.... Même celle qui a posé la question initiale ne revient plus  En fait le meilleur appareil est..... celui qui convient le mieux aux usages de chacun.


----------



## Geoffrey198 (25 Mai 2011)

> Ca tourne en rond.... Même celle qui a posé la question initiale ne revient plus  En fait le meilleur appareil est..... celui qui convient le mieux aux usages de chacun.


LE but n'est pas forcément d'avoir une réponse concise et précise... Même si aucune vraie réponse n'a été apportée, plusieurs aspects négatifs et positifs des deux plateformes ont été évoqués.


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2011)

J'ai un ipad et un macbook Air 11,6, et j'ai eu plusieurs netbook dont le premier asus eeePC avec écran 7 pouces.

J'utilise volontiers l'ipad couplé à dropbox et documents to go (créer et éditer des docs word et excel notamment) pour faire du travail très basique, je prends des notes avec l'appli note - tout simplement, en réunion, le reste de mon usage c'est de l'utilisation perso, consultation web, applis et kindle + ibooks.

Sans rire, autant j'adore l'ipad et l'expérience qu'il procure, autant travailler ou je devrais dire, essayer de travailler sérieusement avec un tableur (je parle de gros documents budgétaires, pas du petit emploi du temps fait avec un modèle pages), je trouve ça inconfortable au possible (interface de pages qui m'horripile), et Docs to go, c'est à peine mieux.
Selon moi, le tableur est sans doute un des derniers bastions nécessitant un clavier...!

Je dis ça en précisant que j'adore mon iPad, hein 

Le choix du roi, c'est effectivement le Macbook air 11.6, mais c'est presque du simple au double niveau prix par rapport à un ipad.

Un netbook, pourquoi pas, mais attention à vérifier qu'on est confortable avec le clavier (même si mes derniers souvenirs remontent au format 7 pouces aujourd'hui disparu, le clavier risque d'être moins confortable que les claviers d'ordis traditionnels auxquels on est habitué: à vérifier de visu donc.

Si notre ami(e) qui a posé la question veut se faire une idée, il faut aller essayer un ipad avec pages - et un netbook pour voir si on est confortable avec le clavier.

J'ai résolu le problème, je trimballe en réunion mon MBA quand je sais que j'ai du gros travail sous excel à faire, sinon l'ipad me suffit. 
Et effectivement, je rejoins Gwen sur la prise de notes, c'est loin d'être désagréable ou inutilisable, bien au contraire.
C'est un peu le même débat stérile entre les accros au clavier des blackberry vs le clavier de l'iphone 

Chacun ses sales goûts, mais faut essayer !


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2011)

woulf a dit:


> Et effectivement, je rejoins Gwen sur la prise de notes, c'est loin d'être désagréable ou inutilisable, bien au contraire.



Merci.

Sinon, cest vrai que le travail sur un  tableur n'est pas extrêmement confortable avec l'iPad. Notamment, je n'ai jamais trouvé comment trier une colonne, ce qui est pour moi une des fonctions basic d'un tableur.


----------



## lineakd (27 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Notamment, je n'ai jamais trouvé comment trier une colonne,...


Tu sélectionnes ta colonne (ou tes cellules), un copier/coller de celle-ci sur une feuille de ton classeur numbers, tu tries ta "colonne" en ordre croissant ou décroissant, tu ré-sélectionnes la même colonne et un autre copier/coller sur ta première feuille.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2011)

Elle se trouve ou cette fonction trie, car moi, j'ai eu beau chercher, je ne l'ai jamais trouvé.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

Je ne vois pas d'autres solution que de faire des "allers/retours" avec le Mac...
C'est assez lourd et fastidieux !


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Elle se trouve ou cette fonction trie, car moi, j'ai eu beau chercher, je ne l'ai jamais trouvé.




Dixit le site apple: "Le nouveau bouton Réorganiser de la barre d'outils vous permet de filtrer les informations par catégorie et propose d'autres options avancées de tri et de filtrage."

C'est via la fonction Catégories de tableau. 
1) cliques sur une cellule de ta colonne que tu veux trier. 
2) pointes sur l'en-tête de la colonne puis sur le petit triangle en bas à doite. 
3) dans le menu déroulant qui s'affiche tu as les options de tri classique mais aussi Catégoriser selon cette colonne qui permet de trier ta colonne suivant les catégories de données présentes dans celle-ci. C'est très utile pou pouvoir faire des sous-totaux sans perturber le reste du ou des tableaux.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Dixit le site apple: "Le nouveau bouton Réorganiser de la barre d'outils vous permet de filtrer les informations par catégorie et propose d'autres options avancées de tri et de filtrage."
> 
> C'est via la fonction Catégories de tableau.
> 1) cliques sur une cellule de ta colonne que tu veux trier.
> ...



Tu es sur l'ipad là ? :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> C'est via la fonction Catégories de tableau. .



Déjà, je ne trouve pas cette fonction. 

Bon, ce n'est pas si intuitif que ça le iPad en fait


----------



## lineakd (27 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Elle se trouve ou cette fonction trie, car moi, j'ai eu beau chercher, je ne l'ai jamais trouvé.


Désolé pour la qualité de la vidéo mais voici où se trouve la fonction "trier": 

[YOUTUBE]7baUTLANH6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> Désolé pour la qualité de la vidéo mais voici où se trouve la fonction "trier":



Alors la, MERCI et BRAVO.....

J'ai passé des heures à chercher cette fonction basic et je n'ai jamais pensé à cliquer au-dessus de l'en-tête de la colonne, je ne cliquais que sur la première ligne pensent que cela pouvait se trouver la.

Et ça marche. Merci.


----------



## lineakd (27 Mai 2011)

@gwen, attention sa trie toutes les colonnes quand tu as plusieurs colonnes sur ta feuille. L'astuce pour trier une seule colonne est sur le message #29.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

@ lineakd:
Eh bien ça c'est super ! Bien vu et merci !


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2011)

J'avais noté cette subtilité qui est de tout de façon la même que l'on soit sur iPad que sur ordi. Mais tu as raison, cela ne fait pas de mal de la rappeler.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

Et on retrouve le même procédé avec les lignes !


----------



## Fred 80 (29 Mai 2011)

L
Bonsoir
L'i pad doit être considere pour excel plus comme un terminal de saisie que comme un outil de création. En revanche dans les arguments des uns et des autres je n'ai rien vu au sujet de l'autonomie d'un portable (au fait combien d'heures réelles de nos jours ?)


----------



## lineakd (29 Mai 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:
			
		

> au sujet de l'autonomie d'un portable



Dépend beaucoup de ton utilisation et des réglages de celui-ci.


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu es sur l'ipad là ? :mouais:




Euh oui, désolé d'avoir tardé à répondre j'avais pas vu la question mais je vois que vois avez enfin trouvé votre bonheur et la fonction "trier" donc ça roule.


----------



## Fred 80 (29 Mai 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> Dépend beaucoup de ton utilisation et des réglages de celui-ci.


Oui comme sur l'I pad. Et a la louche un bon pc ou un bon Mac portable ?


----------

